# Al Barsha Vs JLT



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been lurking round the forums for a while now and have really benefited from the various posts, comments and responses. My family and I (2 adults, 1 toddler and 2 JRTs) are moving from the UK to Dubai later this year :fingerscrossed:. 

We're probably both going to be working with the toddler going into day care for the full day. Also, our jobs are in the Al Wasl and Bur Dubai area so we'd like to keep put the toddler into a daycare near our work. at the same time, we'd like to keep commuting to a minimum. 

Given all this, our initial preferences for areas for housing were Al Safa, Al Wasl, Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim. But we don't want to spend huge on accommodation (>150k pa) so we're having to look at other options. 

Of the other areas that have reasonable accommodation at sub 150k, we've narrowed down Al Barsha 1 as a likely candidate. I think there's a general consensus that the area is a little less community focussed than say the Springs, but it's got the metro and it's not too far from the nursery. 

The other area we're looking at is JLT. We loved it there when we visited and the dogs are likely to be more accepted there. But it was an hour to my office by metro (one of us would like to take the metro) each way. Throw in the needing to drop little one off at nursery and quickly it's a bit of a drag. 

So my question really is this: do people who stay in Al Barsha like it there? Are there particular developments in Al Barsha that are nicer than others? Are there any other areas that I'm missing? I think there was some mention of Tecom as an option but the accommodation there doesn't look very appealing in the pictures. 

Or would the recommendation be to do JLT and just grit one's teeth through the commute because the area is worth it? Any recommendations/opinions gratefully received.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just throwing this out there but thought about Mirdiff? You should be able to get a villa for that budget which would suit the dogs better. Near Bur Dubai, and not far from one end of Al Wasl. A fairly westernised area so I assume there will be a lot of day care options and Mirdiff to Rashidiya Metro Station would be do-able in a taxi every day.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are talking about the villas in Barsha, I do not think there are many which are close to the metro. Also JLT only adds less than 10 mins to the metro ride versus Barsha. Hardly a factor in the decision making I think.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The apartments in Barsha 1 by Mall of Emirates do not have many westerners other than those staying in the hotels. Bit of a nitty gritty feel, to be honest. The better ones are the newer ones closer to Sheikh Zayed towards Tecom. 

The villas are fine and within walking distance of the mall when the weather is nice. But not to the metro so much unless for very specific compounds closest to Sheikh Zayed.

JLT is probably a better bet for you. Pick a tower near one of the two metro stops. I think the estimation of a hour to your office in Bur Dubai is a bit high. JLT metro to BurJuman metro should be 35 minutes, the additional times depend on how far your office and apartment are from the metro stop. With a book or your phone the time will pass smoothly, especially as you'd be doing the reverse commute on less crowded trains. The partner who works in Al Wasl will drive and do the school run to a nursery close to her workplace.


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi

Mirdiff is indeed a good area to live.
I will just add a little about traffic from mirdiff towards bur dubai /al wasl side. Its horrible around 7.30-8 in the morning. Very slow moving traffic right from mirdif city centre till, i believe, where it joins with business bay crossing. I go to that area daily to drop my kids to their school. Luckily i take exit for emirates road from MCC. But it gives me shivers to see the traffic towards burdubai, and imagine till where it might extend.
Suggest you do a run for 2-3 days to get an idea about the time it might take during those rush hours.

Rashidiya metro station would be very convenient. No traffic that side. Easy exit from mirdiff to highway and then from highway to metro station.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So money is more precious to you than time?

You'll fit in well here. There are many decent villas in and around Safa, even Satwa where your buck will go a lot further than Jumeriah, and a 10 minute Bus ride to Bur Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> There are many decent villas in and around Safa, even Satwa


There are, so good in fact that they rarely become available. Especially on the OP's budget. The reason I didn't suggest it, it's something to undertake with a few years of Dubai under your belt. Whether it's getting a nice old bungalow via word of mouth or agreeing with a landlord to undertake repairs.


----------



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

Many thanks everyone for taking the time to reply. Just responding to some of the comments/recommendations here;



> So money is more precious to you than time?


Actually they're both precious and limited. So I'm trying to optimise 




> it's something to undertake with a few years of Dubai under your belt.


This is the other major reason I don't want to go crazy on the accommodation budget. I think the first year will be expensive as it is without also trying to foot a 200k villa. 



> Just throwing this out there but thought about Mirdiff? You should be able to get a villa for that budget which would suit the dogs better.


This is a really good steer and thanks to the others who mentioned it as well. I never really considered going north, having only visited the old souks as a tourist.. I will give this more thought. Clearly, i need to consider the likely traffic nightmare @Kavita74 mentions.



> JLT is probably a better bet for you.


I think this is definitely looking most likely. I think i could even shave a bit off the accommodation budget and get a flat to begin with. See how it goes for the first year and then decide what works best. The point everyone makes about the marginal increased commuting time is fair i think. The 1h i was thinking of was door to door from the Bonnington (where we were staying).


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You could also consider Downtown (more expensive) and Business Bay for a year, if you're considering a flat in JLT anyway - dog- and kid - friendly with some open green spaces and play parks around - should be handy enough for both bur dubai and Al Wasl.


----------



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> You could also consider Downtown (more expensive) and Business Bay for a year, if you're considering a flat in JLT anyway - dog- and kid - friendly with some open green spaces and play parks around - should be handy enough for both bur dubai and Al Wasl.


Many thanks, this is a really good suggestion. I was literally looking at this area myself now. I kind of arrived at it when I started looking at Mirdif and tried working out car routes into al wasl that didn't involve SZR. Business Bay has some 3 bed apartments listed for 130k.. would work well.. 

It'll be interesting to see what actual prices are when I get to Dubai in July... I'm expecting the low prices on the websites to be a bit of a lure to call the agent who would've literally just let the cheap flat and then only has flats at 150k+.. 

sorry I'm a bit of a cynic


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Chaosphere said:


> sorry I'm a bit of a cynic


Everyone gets a cynical view of at least some aspects of living here eventually, and most people get lazy. Don't get lazy.. good luck


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Business Bay is possible - but there's only a handful of towers within reasonable walking distance of the metro station. Executive Towers are the best (and priced accordingly). If you can find a 2-bed flat in the Exec Towers for under 150K that may be your ideal solution in terms of placement. The rest of Business Bay will require a bus transfer or a long walk, which is no fun when it's hot. 

You'll soon discover what the rest of us did: compromise is necessary when it comes to Dubai real estate. And you will compromise a lot.


----------



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks folks. 



Racing_Goats said:


> Don't get lazy.. good luck


This is surely advice for life and not just for Dubai  probably worth having it tattooed on my forearm!!



> If you can find a 2-bed flat in the Exec Towers for under 150K that may be your ideal solution in terms of placement.


Thanks for the steer Tally Ho. Currently a few apartments in Exec towers at that budget.. so hopefully that remains the case in Aug/Sep.....

Also, another quick question: I've been reading on various forums/ posts, people advising new arrivals with dogs, not to mention the dogs to the agent or the landlord and just move in with them... is this really the case? I'd feel very reluctant to leave that kind of detail out. could be grounds for eviction i'd've thought?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Always get the LL's permission. Make sure the contract explicitly states pets are allowed. Peace of mind.

Cats are easier to hide but not dogs who need a daily walk.



Chaosphere said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For an apartment, definitely get permission from the landlord and double check that the building regulations allow it too. Especially when dealing with just the agent who'll tell you anything to get you to sign.

How are your dogs at being left? If they're yappy, chances are someone on your floor or below will take objection regardless of landlords permission.


----------



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up. 

I will definitely make it well known and also check the contract to ensure they're allowed. 

They are not yappy at home here unless someone comes to the door or walks past too close to the house. Not sure how they'll be in an apartment though :noidea:

They're good dogs and very obedient but they also take the whole guarding the house and family a little too seriously sometimes... especially if there are new/unknown people around the toddler.. they're very protective of him.. 

I'll just have to deal with it when it happens i guess. Maybe send them to doggy day care if it gets too bad.. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Dogs seem to like balconies so that might help, Mirdif villas might still be a better option all things considered - maybe keeping 2 cars will give you more options on where to live and nursery runs, you can lease or rent a small runabout for 12-1400 a month


----------



## lostglen (Feb 20, 2017)

Probably not helpful for the OP, but thought it maybe helpful for others. I've a fair bit of experience of Business Bay and Al Barsha 1. 
Executive Towers in Business Bay are very handy for the Metro, and some shopping, and the new Al Habtoor City is very close. 
I've lived for a few years in the utterly fabulous Saratoga building in Al Barsha 1. Can't recommend it highly enough. Fantastic apartments all owned by single owner and spotless from top to bottom. I do really like Al Barsha 1 overall - lots of little shops and cafes, and my favourite shwarma shops and everything. Close to Mall of Emirates also.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Have you considered the Greens. Well maintained, low level and lots of trees and its very green. Each complex has a nice pool, gym, basketball court, bbq area and kids play park. It is very pet friendly and if you live at street 1, 2 and 3 it is a ten minute walk to the metro. People are very friendly and it is well positioned for SZR and Al Khail Road. At one end we have a pet shop, tailors and supermarket at the other end restaurants, coffee shops, supermarket, hair and nail salon, pharmacy etc


----------

